# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  WABBA MR Ελλάς 1977 (10 Οκτωβρίου,Χίλτον)

## Polyneikos

Το 1977, ερχεται η σειρά για το 2ο Mr Ελλάς της νεοσύστατης WABBA, το WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1977, υπό την καθοδήγηση του δραστήριου Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα.
Πλέον,εφόσον και η IFBB έχει μείνει ανενεργή (το 1979 θα ξαναπραγματοποιήσει αγώνες υπό την προεδρεία του Σταύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη), η WABBA μόνο πραγματοποιεί αγώνες.

Οι αθλητές όχι πολλοί αλλα ονόματα που θα πρωταγωνιστήσουν τα επομενα χρόνια,αλλοι λιγότερο,αλλοι περισσότερο, όπως ο Φωτης Τόμπρας και ο Τάσος Μώρος στην Ψηλή κατηγορία, ο Δημήτρης Μακρίδης στην Μεσαία, ο Γιάννης Παπαευαγγέλου, ο Κώστα Χώχος, ο Μυλωνάς Στέλιος στην Χαμηλή , ο Δημητρης Μπαρμπαγιάννης, ο Στελιος Μουραμπετζής κτλ

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ευχαριστουμε Πολυνεικε για το φανταστικο αυτο αρχειο απο τις πετρινες μερες του Ελληνικου Μποντυμπιλντινγκ.Με ταξιδεψες ωραια μεσα στον χρονο.
 Ο Διαμαντης Καλαδης (2ος στην μεσαια) ειναι παιδικος μου φιλος και καναμε προπονηση μαζι.Ειχε την διακριση του αυτη περι πολου.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σοφοκλή έχω σκοπό προσεχώς να ανεβάσω πολύ υλικό από τα πρώτα χρόνια του ελληνικου αγωνιστικου Bodybuilding,ετσι ώστε να συνδέσω την παλαιά με την τωρινή εποχή.
Πιστεύω ότι οι αναγνώστες θα το εκτιμήσουν και είναι ωραίο να πέφτει φως σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν πολλά μέσα προβολής ,όπως τώρα, το οφείλουμε και στους παλαιότερους αθλητές

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## morbit_killer

παρατηρώντας τα σώματα των αθλητών αυτών διαπιστώνω την πρόοδο του bodybuilding  ένα τέτοιο σώμα σαν αυτά που βλέπω στις φώτο το έχει ενας οποιοσδήποτε άσημος αθλητης ! σε ένα σημερινό γυμναστήριο !!

----------


## Polyneikos

> παρατηρώντας τα σώματα των αθλητών αυτών διαπιστώνω την πρόοδο του bodybuilding  ένα τέτοιο σώμα σαν αυτά που βλέπω στις φώτο το έχει ενας οποιοσδήποτε άσημος αθλητης ! σε ένα σημερινό γυμναστήριο !!


Αν διαβασεις Τακη τα αρθρα των αγώνων, θα παρατηρήσεις οτι οι αθλητες ασχολούνταν με βαρη 2-3 χρονια και ελάχιστοι περισσότερο.
 Τα μέσα πενιχρά και οι γνώσεις ελάχιστες, καθώς γινοντουσαν τραγικά λάθη,όπως 2ωρες-3ωρες προπονησεις,καποιοι κοβανε τον υδατάνθρακα 1 μηνα και τελικά καιγανε και μυς και άδειαζε το σωμσ τους κτλ.
Γενικα το να συγκρίνουμε εποχές πριν 35-40 χρονια είναι λιγο αδικο αν όχι άτοπο.Παρόλα αυτα από τα τελη της δεκαετίας του 70 και αρχες του 80,παρατηρήθηκαν σημαντικές βελτιώσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

1977, το 2ο κατά σειρά  Mr Ελλάς της νεοσύστατης WABBA.
Οι αθλητές συμμετείχαν όπως φαίνεται και στα άνωθεν αφιερώματα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ σε τρείς κατηγορίες ανδρών, βάσει ύψους, χωρίς κατηγοριες Εφήβων, fitness κτλ.
Αθλητές πιο έμπειροι και ψημένοι (και αυτοί όμως στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας τους ) όπως ο Φωτης Τόμπρας και ο  Τάσος Μώρος στην Ψηλή κατηγορία, ο Δημήτρης Μακρίδης στην Μεσαία, ο  Γιάννης Παπαευαγγέλου, ο Κώστα Χώχος, ο Μυλωνάς Στέλιος στην Χαμηλή , ο  Δημητρης Μπαρμπαγιάννης, ο Στελιος Μουραμπετζής , ο φίλος Σταύρος Κελαϊδής σε ηλικία 16 ετών αν δεν απατώμαι.

Παρουσιάζω ένα μικρό βιντεάκι που φαίνονται οι προαναφερθέντες, πολύ σπάνιο, από κάμερα 16mm, το οποίο αρχείο μας παραχωρήθηκε από τον *Σταύρο Κελαϊδή.* _(Σταύρο χρωστάω κέρασμα)_
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω οτι στο βίντεο δεν υπήρχε ήχος, η μουσική υπόκρουση είναι προσωπική μου επιλογη από Gallagher  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερό αρχειακό υλικό με τους γίγαντες τις εποχής, 40 χρόνια πριν! 

Ευχαριστούμε! 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απιστευτα σπανιο βιντεο....σ ευχαριστουμε Σταυρο :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## DIMITROS

Φοβερο υλικο....γυρισμενο με κιν. φιλμ 8mm .... οσο για την ποιοτητα αυτων των αθλητων σαν παιδακι τοτε ( γερος τωρα..χαχαχαχα) π.χ  θυμαμε ειχα δει τον Φ.Τομπρα μπροστα μου και επαθα .......... :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   μη σας ξεγελανε οι φοτο και τα φιλμ της εποχης!!!

----------


## DIMITROS

....αα 16 mm!! xaxa

----------

